# Moebius 51% Sale on Frank's anniversary



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi everyone

I received the e-mail bellow from Moebius Models:

_Founder's Day Sale! 50+1% OFF!!! 

Hey Everyone, 

To celebrate our founder *Frank* turning 51, we are having a 50+1% off sale *this Friday only*! 

This is what you have been waiting for!

50+1% off sale for one day only!

Use coupon code f51 to receive 50+1% off of your order at www.clubmoebius.com

Sale starts at *12:01am on August 24th, 2012 and ends at 11:59pm on August 24th, 2012*. _​
Happy birthday Frank!! :thumbsup:


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

I picked up one of the new Bride of Frankenstein kits. Thanks Frank! May you ahve many more! (Birthdays, that is!)

Larry


----------



## RedHeadKevin (May 1, 2009)

Tried to get all the BSG kits, but they were all "back ordered" except the viper mark 7. Still a good deal on that kit though.


----------



## scifimodelfan (Aug 3, 2006)

Saw it on Facebook earlier this week. Placed my order this morning For he LIS fully built space pod. Good deal, happy birthday Frank and thank you.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up Fernando! I've been on the fence about the J2 becauses 18" doesn't really fit on a standard shelf. But, I've been thinking real hard about it lately.

Well, thanks to this sale I decided _real quick_ and not only got one 1/2 price, but free shipping to boot!!! Wow $55.54 is a bargain.

Happy birthday Frank and thanks a million for the sale. 

hal9001-


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

You are very welcome hal9001.

Thanks to Frank's "birthday's madness" I bought the Orion and the Voyager, both for just $26,64!! :woohoo:


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

The coupon code isn't working for me. It states that "f51" is not a valid coupon code. 

Edit:

I finally got it to work - once I removed certain items that were evidently "excluded" from the coupon - like the Jupiter 2 Lighting Kit. :/

Anyhow, 

Happy 51st Birthday, Frank!


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Yeah, you're right Trek Ace, some things were excluded from the sale. I too tried to look into the J2 lighting kit and got the same note about f51 being an invalid code.

Regardless, I'm happy to get such a sweet deal on the kit, so no complaints here! 

hal9001-


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

A big Thanks to Frank for doing this (I know he does not come here anymore but since I dont do facebook...). Very cool of him!
Had the pleasure of meeting him once (twice?) and he's a great fellow to talk models with. Super guy!
Jim


----------



## BadRonald (Jun 2, 2000)

Thanks for the info Fernando!I got that beautiful Bride kit that I was going to wait to order till my birthday!:thumbsup:


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

yeah, coupon code did not work for me either. boo!


----------



## Wattanasiri (Aug 15, 2010)

Maybe I will wait until next year for the 50 + 2% Off sale now that I understand how this works.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

If people followed Moebius on facebook, you might have seen a post by Frank over the weekend saying they had problems with the site and for people to call the office this morning. :thumbsup:


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

I sure wish I'd seen that posting.

Jeff


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

RSN said:


> If people followed Moebius on facebook, you might have seen a post by Frank over the weekend saying they had problems with the site and for people to call the office this morning. :thumbsup:


This is why I don't follow the Facebook page.

Posted from Facebook page:

Models Office hours are 9-4, EST. Call or email Monday if you have problems with an order, I really hate to eliminate another post. And as a few have found out, I don't tolerate an attitude or childish comments on here for no reason. You will be banned from posting. *This page has nothing to do with the customer service side of the business*.

WOW... He just doesn't get it.

That is an obliviously wrong perspective... Facebook for companies is all about Customer Service, Customer Retention, Customer Acquistion, Customer Engagement and most of all generating Customer Purchases or Sales. What does he think Facebook for a company is really for at the end of the day? Well, NOT to piss off any of your customers as MY bosses would be quick to remind me if I wrote a post like that.

Unbelievable.


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

Crapola, missed it again!


While I agree with you that it does have something to do with customer service I dont see his message as anything negative.
Just a response to people with an attitude about missing a deal which he had already offered to talk to them about.

Maybe next year he will avoid this type of headache and simply not offer a deal like this again.


----------



## Wattanasiri (Aug 15, 2010)

Well, the admonishment on their Facebook page was quite tame and understandable. Considering all of those wonderful model kits the company has produced and the great customer support they have delivered, giving them the benefit of the doubt is in order. It is worth keeping in mind the company did offer a 50 + 1% discount to all comers for some of their products and have offered through the Facebook post to make things right with their customers who had difficulties - after the sale was over.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

geoffdude said:


> This is why I don't follow the Facebook page.
> 
> Posted from Facebook page:
> 
> ...


Nice way to misrepresent Frank and Moebius and fuel your unfounded dislike for facebook. What you posted was a response Frank made to a complaint someone made about what happened. Here is Frank's original post, which clearly shows him saying that facebook was not the place to air a complaint! What you posted was his response to yet another complaint that he had said could not be corrected until Monday. 

_Moebius Models, August 24
Please note I have taken down the "sale" post. Sale will end on time, but I have no answers to questions on the sale concerning customer service issues. Office will be open Monday at 9:00, and any issues will be taken care of. If you had a problem placing an order, we will take care of you on Monday, but Facebook isn't the place where it can be taken care of. Be patient, we'll address all issues - during office hours! Thanks to all of you that joined us for the sale today!_

As he said, he could not explain why the problems happened and that the customer service people would be on hand to help them on Monday. THAT is customer service. He could have said nothing and let people get mad, but he stepped up to the plate and said there was a problem and it would get fixed as soon as possible! 

Again, for all those who do not like facebook, Moebius has a spot on the front page of their website, down at the bottom, that has everything they put on facebook. You don't have to join to get the info, you just have to do something for yourself besides complain that they are no longer posting here! Gee, and I wonder why?!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks to the last couple of posts. I can only answer so much when I'm home, and no access to the customer service files. Which I normally have nothing to do with any ways, we have an employee for that. If you go back to yesterday, the customer that wasn't happy actually came back and apologized on the wall for what happened. 

We're a small company. We have very few employees, none of them 24 hour customer service. Our office hours are pretty clear, and if not, just think traditional bankers hours (hate to put it that way). But we have very little interaction with retail consumers other than an event like this. So we can get rusty. If you look at our crappy little store, the first thing it basically tells you is to buy it locally and keep your local hobby shop in business. We have our hands full with the distributors on a daily basis, plus the business of making kits, so we could always improve.

I could spend all day here answering questions, but it seems like there's an element that just has a negative opinion of what we do, and why we do it. No one can make everyone happy. Unfortunately this is one of the reasons we withdrew from HobbyTalk. I have better things to do in the day than argue over non-issues. Especially with those that love to sit behind a keyboard and just bash everything. It's funny that I never get this sort of thing in person at a show.

I have no problem with complaints, as no one is perfect. Things do go wrong. You don't like a kit? Fine! There's a number *I'M* not happy with either! Feel free to say, I'm not asking anyone to sit on an opinion. But when it gets childish, I'm done listening. I have banned people from the Facebook page. Not that it means much other than you can't post. And that is the only reason. Feel free to criticize, but when it gets past a simple criticism, I'm done. I have ZERO respect for anyone who makes an anonymous critcism online when I'm pretty easy to find at shows.

For those that have been criticising on kit poses lately versus another companies poses. I can state very easily this: The studio and whoever handles the account, in whatever country, has more say than we do. If you don't work for a toy/collectible company and actively work with licensing, I can honestly say you have no idea what you are talking about. Last year our rep at WBDC changed 4 times. Know how tough it can be to start working with a new agent every quarter? I'm sure you don't, and you probably really don't want to.

But in the end, thanks to the guys that have some sense of reality. Thanks to everyone that does support us. I feel bad I don't get over here and answer some things from time to time, but you all know where to find me if you do have a question! And whether or not it's a Moebius kit, go build something! Those Zoukei-Mura planes are so nice...


----------



## harrier1961 (Jun 18, 2009)

Frank, don't worry about the negitive people; they have sniffed too much glue.
You and your company are number 1 in a lot of people's minds.
While I have only brought a few of your items (mostly because I'm not a figure person), I keep up on all of your kits and you produce ones that are winners!
Keep up the good work sir!

from a fan.
:wave:


----------



## RedHeadKevin (May 1, 2009)

Part of why the discount code didn't work is because if there was anything in your cart that was ineligible for the sale, the code didn't work for your whole order. I think this caught more than a few people. Moebius should put a note up next time that this would be the case. I'm happy with the deals I got, although I was disappointed that 3/4 of what i wanted was out of stock. Oh well. Better luck next time.


----------



## captainmarvel1957 (Jun 28, 2012)

I have to say that I'm a bit confused about problems that some folks seem to have had with this sale. When Frank announced the sale he included the Moebius phone number along with the information. If you saw the announcement you should have seen the phone number as well. I had two questions about my order; the shipping rate and whether the Broadway Bela kit was discounted or not. The kit was showing up at full price in my cart. At the start of the business day I called Moebius to address my questions and got Mace on the line. He was courteous, helpful, and had a good sense of humor for somebody who had to know he was about to have a hectic day. He is a great representative of Moebius and this sale was a super promotion. I ordered nine kits and they should be on my doorstep either today or tomorrow.

Hope you had a Happy Birthday, Frank! I think you should have two or three every year!


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Another happy customer here too! My order had a small glitch due to a computer problem at Moebius, so they called, and got it taken care of lickety split. Just that easy. There is one constant in the Universe Frank and that is..._you_ _ just can't please everyone_.

Moebius has supplied us with kits no one ever has, or 'new' improved kits of subject we modelers all love.

My hat's off to them, it really is. They produce quality kits and I have no doubt they will only improve to even a higher standard in the future.

So to Moebius I say: *DITTO!* :thumbsup:

hal9001-


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Well put Frank,There are some here who think they know everything,when in fact,they know nothing.I don't post here,it is waste of my time,but I support you and your company 100%.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

captainmarvel1957 said:


> I have to say that I'm a bit confused about problems that some folks seem to have had with this sale. When Frank announced the sale he included the Moebius phone number along with the information. If you saw the announcement you should have seen the phone number as well. I had two questions about my order; the shipping rate and whether the Broadway Bela kit was discounted or not. The kit was showing up at full price in my cart. At the start of the business day I called Moebius to address my questions and got Mace on the line. He was courteous, helpful, and had a good sense of humor for somebody who had to know he was about to have a hectic day. He is a great representative of Moebius and this sale was a super promotion. I ordered nine kits and they should be on my doorstep either today or tomorrow.
> 
> Hope you had a Happy Birthday, Frank! I think you should have two or three every year!


Same here.

I live in Brazil and the Moebius site doesn't allow an international shipping address (at least in Brazil).

Thus, I had to offer a shipping address of a friend in Katy-TX. However, as I would pay using paypal and they doesn't allow us (well, at least "us" in Brazil) to buy using a billing address (my own in Brazil) different from the shipping address (in the USA), I was in a, kind of, Catch-22 situation.

So, I emailed Moebius and they immediately figured out a solution.


----------



## captainmarvel1957 (Jun 28, 2012)

Yep, we agree, M&M, or Moebius and Mace, did a great job as far as I was concerned. As long as UPS gets the box of kits to my doorstep in one piece I'll be a happy camper!


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

hal9001 said:


> Yeah, you're right Trek Ace, some things were excluded from the sale. I too tried to look into the J2 lighting kit and got the same note about f51 being an invalid code.
> 
> Regardless, I'm happy to get such a sweet deal on the kit, so no complaints here!
> 
> hal9001-


I thought that was just me... I also tried to get the lighting kit at a discount, but got the same error code.


----------



## scifimodelfan (Aug 3, 2006)

When I originally saw the post on Facebook I seem to remember that it stated on in stock items only. I think it was great that they offered this sale to all and want to thank Frank very much.


----------



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

I fail to understand why people don't first take their issues to the party involved before coming to the forums and griping about them. It's one thing if you've tried a couple of times to contact the other party and have been ignored. It's quite another to go to their customers online and try to make an issue without having given them a chance to address your concerns.

I appreciate that Frank doesn't expect everything here to be glowing with positivity, I've come down on the other side of that perspective here. A solid critique of a product and some thoughts as to how it could be improved can be of value and should be expected from a community. But fair is fair, and this situation wasn't.

Thank you Frank for doing this for your customers and fans. We appreciate you and know that you appreciate us. Hope you had a great birthday and that this hasn't further impacted your view of Hobbytalk and its community.

Jim


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

Tiberious said:


> I fail to understand why people don't *first take their issues to the party involved* before coming to the forums and griping about them. It's one thing if you've *tried a couple of times to contact the other party and have been ignored*. It's quite another to go to their customers online and try to make an issue without having given them a chance to address your concerns.
> 
> I appreciate that Frank doesn't expect everything here to be glowing with positivity, I've come down on the other side of that perspective here. A solid critique of a product and some thoughts as to how it could be improved can be of value and should be expected from a community. But fair is fair, and this situation wasn't.
> 
> ...


If you're using me as an example... note, I've done the above.

While I appreciate the models, and Frank seems like an OK guy, I don't always see his interactions with customers in a positive light. However, I will concede it's his company and he can do as he pleases... and likewise, I maintain the prerogative to comment on those actions... clothes or no clothes.

Regards,

gd


----------



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

Then I stand corrected. My apologies. I was speaking in general terms overall but the incident was what prompted my post.

Thanks for clarifying.

Tib


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

Tiberious said:


> Then I stand corrected. My apologies. I was speaking in general terms overall but the incident was what prompted my post.
> 
> Thanks for clarifying.
> 
> Tib


No worries, and for the record, I'm not against Moebius Models, in fact I buy many kits a year from them, and would hate to see them stop making kits.

My only issue is the perspective they have on their customer interaction with respect to Facebook. That's it. You made a comment earlier that's not 100% accurate, that I want to touch upon.



Tiberious said:


> I appreciate that Frank doesn't expect everything here to be glowing with positivity...


He may realize that customers from time to time could be feeling that way (not positive)... but the general attitude on the company's Facebook page is all interaction there better be glowing. Again, his company, but I think that's a slanted way of dealing with customers who are there to engage the company on both positive or negative matters. Again, IMHO. 

Regards,

gd


----------



## captainmarvel1957 (Jun 28, 2012)

Got my package! Placed the order Friday, got it Wednesday, everything is in there and now I will open one of my Bride kits and build it. I couldn't have asked for anything more! The only regret I have is that instead of nine kits I didn't go ahead and order the other six I could have easily included.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

captainmarvel1957 said:


> The only regret I have is that instead of nine kits I didn't go ahead and order the other six I could have easily included.


You snooze you loose! I too would liked to have fattened up my order but there was this money constraint thing.  Know what I mean?

hal9001-


----------



## captainmarvel1957 (Jun 28, 2012)

I know what you mean, hal! I'll get the other kits along the way. I'll throw them on orders from MegaHobby for the upcoming Moebius Creatue and Dracula kits to round the order up and qualify for discounts.

Moebius is the reason that I'm interested in model kits again. It's their new Bride of Frankenstein that pulled me back into the hobby!


----------



## scifimodelfan (Aug 3, 2006)

Just received my order and am thrilled with it. Bought the LIS pre built Space Pod. I went back the same day and bought the Land of the Giants Spindrift and am waiting for that one, prob will come tomorrow.


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

I totally missed the boat on this sale! I guess I'll mark my calendar and cross my fingers that Frank will do it again next year!

- GJS


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

captainmarvel1957 said:


> It's their new Bride of Frankenstein that pulled me back into the hobby!


*Welcome back**!* :wave:

hal9001-


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

geoffdude said:


> No worries, and for the record, I'm not against Moebius Models, in fact I buy many kits a year from them, and would hate to see them stop making kits.
> 
> My only issue is the perspective they have on their customer interaction with respect to Facebook. That's it. You made a comment earlier that's not 100% accurate, that I want to touch upon.
> 
> ...


You are So off the mark,it's not even funny.......grow up.


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

falcondesigns said:


> You are So off the mark,it's not even funny.......grow up.


Actually I'm not.

Everything is exactly as I've conveyed. I didn't make one thing up... I like his kits, buy them and he has personally stated his exact perspective towards Customer Service on Facebook... Which I only copied and pasted here.

But, please explain how I'm off the mark... 

And, towards "grow up" it seems evident your need to invoke that childish retort spotlights who truly should.

Regards,

gd


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

geoffdude said:


> Actually I'm not.
> 
> Everything is exactly as I've conveyed. I didn't make one thing up... I like his kits, buy them and he has personally stated his exact perspective towards Customer Service on Facebook... Which I only copied and pasted here.
> 
> ...


You are off the mark because the message you conveyed from Frank on facebook was taken out of context to prove you wrong point of view. Frank said plainly in his original post, that I posted here, that he could not fix anything until the Customer Service people reported for work on Monday. Someone repeatedly complained on facebook, despite Frank saying nothing could be done about the mistake and to call Monday to fix it. What you posted was a response to this person and his complaining. A person who later apologized on facebook for his previous post. You failed to report that as well!

It takes real guts to admit you are wrong like this person did! (That was a hint!)


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

RSN said:


> You are off the mark because the message you conveyed from Frank on facebook was taken out of context to prove you wrong point of view. Frank said plainly in his original post, that I posted here, that he could not fix anything until the Customer Service people reported for work on Monday. Someone repeatedly complained on facebook, despite Frank saying nothing could be done about the mistake and to call Monday to fix it. What you posted was a response to this person and his complaining. A person who later apologized on facebook for his previous post. You failed to report that as well!
> 
> It takes real guts to admit you are wrong like this person did! (That was a hint!)


If I was wrong I would be the first to admit it. I'm not.

I never interpreted his context. I've only "commented" on his stated guidelines for posting upon their Facebook page... (which is basically "think only Happy Thoughts... Or to the Corn Field") and was stated as applicable towards all postings past, current and future.

*"I don't tolerate an attitude or childish comments on here for no reason. You will be banned from posting. This page has nothing to do with the customer service side of the business."*

Again, his company, but IMO it's a poor way to resolve "customer" issues.

You obviously think otherwise and that's cool.

Regards,

gd


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

geoffdude said:


> If I was wrong I would be the first to admit it. I'm not.
> 
> I never interpreted his context. I've only "commented" on his stated guidelines for posting upon their Facebook page... (which is basically "think only Happy Thoughts... Or to the Corn Field") and was stated as applicable towards all postings past, current and future.
> 
> ...


The customer in question was happy, he said so later. So once again you have misrepresented the facts! Why it bugs you so much...............only you know that! :thumbsup:


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

RSN said:


> The customer in question was happy, he said so later. So once again you have misrepresented the facts! Why it bugs you so much...............only you know that! :thumbsup:


Because I work in Marketing, manage Customer Service web pages, and have dealt with how to "properly" interact with all customer attitudes for over 20 years... and never in our company history, or indicated in our established SOP for CS, has "banning" or treating any customer with anything less than upmost respect been an option.

Regards,

gd


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

geoffdude said:


> Because I work in Marketing, manage Customer Service web pages, and have dealt with how to "properly" interact with all customer attitudes for over 20 years... and never in our company history, or indicated in our established SOP for CS, has "banning" or treating any customer with anything less than upmost respect been an option.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> gd


And Frank owns his own successful business and can handle things his way. They work for him so just deal with the fact that there are more ways than the ones you use and find a legitimate problem to deal with and not one you have fabricated. You seem to be the only one complaining! :thumbsup:


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

RSN said:


> And Frank owns his own successful business and can handle things his way. They work for him so just deal with the fact that there are more ways than the ones you use and find a legitimate problem to deal with and not one you have fabricated. You seem to be the only one complaining! :thumbsup:


Again, no fabrication... he stated how they handle "subjective" non-positive posts.

I don't really consider my comments complaints, just a steadfast, unbiased opinion.

Obviously I'm not the star-struck type. 

Regards,

gd


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

You write such a crock,you actually believe your position is correct,it is not.


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

falcondesigns said:


> You write such a crock,you actually believe your position is correct,it is not.


Waiting for you to explain your earlier claim still. :thumbsup:

And of course I believe what I write... That's what an "opinion" is. And it's not a position, it's a view.

Regards,

gd


----------



## captainmarvel1957 (Jun 28, 2012)

We interrupt this family fight to say ---

hal9001 said, "Welcome back! :wave:" 

Thanks, Hal! Good to be here! What have you built lately? I bet it's cool! Show us!

And now we return you to your regularly schedule programming. At least until hal9001 tells us what he's been building.


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

captainmarvel1957 said:


> We interrupt this family fight to say ---
> 
> hal9001 said, "Welcome back! :wave:"
> 
> ...


I'm all for that (hearing what someone built I mean).

gd


----------



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

Mods, time for a lock...the sale is over and things are degenerating to a schoolyard brawl.

Thanks,Tib


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

captainmarvel1957 said:


> And now we return you to your regularly schedule programming. At least until hal9001 tells us what he's been building.


Well...sadly, building a big collection of unbuilt models. Guess I should add, a bunch of _unfinished_ models as well!

hal9001-


----------



## captainmarvel1957 (Jun 28, 2012)

I know what you mean hal9001 --- but it's going to be a long, cold, winter. And with all those unbuilt kits you'll have plenty to keep you busy!


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

geoffdude said:


> Again, no fabrication... he stated how they handle "subjective" non-positive posts.
> 
> I don't really consider my comments complaints, just a steadfast, unbiased opinion.
> 
> ...


"Star-struck"? No. Frank happens to be a good friend of mine an a fine and honest an man to boot! You have given your feelings about not liking facebook and people who use it, (I have read your posts!) so please don't insult our intelligence by saying your "opinion" is "unbiased". You are also comparing Frank's methods of Customer Service against yours, that also shows bias. My feelings toward Frank ARE biased and I have never hidden that! I support my friends............especially when they are correct!! :thumbsup:


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

captainmarvel1957 said:


> I know what you mean hal9001 --- but it's going to be a long, cold, winter. And with all those unbuilt kits you'll have plenty to keep you busy!


I don't know about you guys, but the older I am getting and the more kits that pile up in the closet, I am not sure I will EVER get to all of them!


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Tiberious said:


> Mods, time for a lock...the sale is over and things are degenerating to a schoolyard brawl.
> 
> Thanks,Tib


I see it as an intellectual exchange between adults. Depends on how you want to hear the words when you read them. :thumbsup:


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

RSN said:


> "Star-struck"? No. Frank happens to be a good friend of mine an a fine and honest an man to boot! You have given your feelings about not liking facebook and people who use it, (I have read your posts!) so please don't insult our intelligence by saying your "opinion" is "unbiased". You are also comparing Frank's methods of Customer Service against yours, that also shows bias. *My feelings toward Frank ARE biased* and I have never hidden that! I support my friends............especially when they are correct!! :thumbsup:


Can't argue with irrational.

So, I'll just throw out some factoids.

(1) I've never said I hated Facebook, I think I stated "*Hate or love social networking (Facebook/twitter, etc.) they will be here forever. *" That was it for my comments.

(2) My only real bias in this instance is against censorship, totalitarianism and dismissiveness… not Facebook use.

================================================================

(3) A quick google search using this criteria "*companies and customer service on Facebook*" provided these results right off the top,

(a) *Businesses Can't Afford to Neglect Customer Service on Facebook*

Your business's Facebook Page is every bit as important as a face-to-face encounter with a customer. But some well-known retailers fail to provide adequate customer service*online.

STELLAService, a New York City-based firm that rates online retail businesses for their customer service,*went undercover and posted service-related questions on 20 retailers' Facebook walls or in the comments section below the page owner's own status updates.*

*Some retailers removed the customer question from their wall without ever commenting, and another five questions remained unanswered for at least two days.* Only seven businesses took the time to answer questions posted within 48 hours.*

*Eliminating or ignoring customers’ service-related questions posted on your Facebook Page is unprofessional* at best and significantly damaging to your brand at worst. Such practices ensure only*that the issue will remain unresolved and the customer will grow only angry. What brick-and-mortar company would allow an employee to walk away from a customer who has just asked them a question? None that I’m aware of, but that’s exactly what some retailers are doing online.

Read it all here - http://www.entrepreneur.com/blog/223340

*OR*

(b) *8 Ways to Offer Better Customer Service on Facebook*


Customers know that the squeaky wheel gets the grease, and web-savvy customers know that Facebook is the ultimate squeak amplifier. According to Forrester Research, *27% of U.S. online consumers sought customer service support on the web in 2011, and currently three out of four expect a reply to a negative comment posted on Facebook.*

*Unfortunately, many brands still don’t incorporate customer service into their social strategy, despite the fact that Facebook is one of the best venues in which to turn your customers’ negative comments into brand opportunities.*

Read it here - http://mashable.com/2012/04/19/facebook-customer-service-tips/

Regards,

gd


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

:beatdeadhorse: 


geoffdude said:


> Can't argue with irrational.
> 
> So, I'll just throw out some factoids.
> 
> ...


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

RSN said:


> :beatdeadhorse:


When facts can't be questioned, respond with smileys. :thumbsup:


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

geoffdude said:


> When facts can't be questioned, respond with smileys. :thumbsup:


I never saw this as an argument. Small minds argue. I was simply stating an opinion, held by many here who have also spoken out, that opposes yours. I was also supporting a friend. If you feel a "victory" is yours, then enjoy it as you have won nothing since I never viewed this a s "prize" to be won! :thumbsup:


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

RSN said:


> I never saw this as an argument. Small minds argue. I was simply stating an opinion, held by many here who have also spoken out, that opposes yours. I was also supporting a friend. If you feel a "victory" is yours, then enjoy it as you have won nothing since I never viewed this a s "prize" to be won! :thumbsup:


Then why post this comment:

*Nice way to misrepresent Frank and Moebius and fuel your unfounded dislike for facebook.*

As I never misrepresented what Frank ever said, or feels, about Customer Service being handled on their Facebook page.

And, I've never expressed an "unfounded dislike for Facebook".

Standing by your friend is one thing, making things up out of the blue is another.

Regards,

gd


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

captainmarvel1957 said:


> I know what you mean, hal! I'll get the other kits along the way. I'll throw them on orders from MegaHobby for the upcoming Moebius Creatue and Dracula kits to round the order up and qualify for discounts.
> 
> Moebius is the reason that I'm interested in model kits again. It's their new Bride of Frankenstein that pulled me back into the hobby!


There stuff is great. I am currently working on the original Broadway Dracula. I have the Bride kit in my pile waiting, but I totally forgot about the Creature I pre-ordered. With all these figure kits, when will I find time to build my 2 Seaviews, Jupiter 2, Flying Sub......................


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

OMG is this "tennis match" still going...?


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Gemini1999 said:


> OMG is this "tennis match" still going...?


Nope, it is safe to return to the normal conversation. Sorry for the detour! :thumbsup:


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

Really folks -- you don't have anything better to do than argue about this? I'm closing the thread, and I've banned a few users. If there is a problem, take it to a moderator and do NOT engage with a heated forum discussion with the individual.

Who among you has any right to tell Frank how to run his business???

It was such a quiet summer, too...

-Henry


----------

